# Refund or not?



## Edgard Bocio (May 13, 2015)

Would it be possible to get refund if you made $24k


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Edgard Bocio said:


> Would it be possible to get refund if you made $24k


what makes you think it might not be possible?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. If you qualify for refundable credits. If not, then no.


----------

